# Sanguine Distortion (also)



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 18, 2019)

Great fun metaling around with this!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 18, 2019)

Looks great, good job!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 18, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, good job!


Thanks Chong. Whatcha got cooking now? I know you do....


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 19, 2019)

I got a Lovetone Wobulater going right now.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## chongmagic (Apr 24, 2019)

Great demo man, sounds great. I may have to build one myself to experience the metal of this pedal!


----------

